# can anyone help please/ dying firemouth



## lidria (Jul 12, 2009)

hi please does anyone have any advice for me, my firemouth suddenly got sick and is laying at the bottom of tank i can see that his fins are a bit tattered, but he has his colour.
my nitrate and nitrate both read 0
all other readings of water are fine.
recently he has been hiding al ot from other tank mates, could this be bullying?
thankyou for any advice


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

probably getting his butt kicked, what size tank and whats in it? chances are he started a fight he couldn't finish...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

if you have a nother container you can treat him in do it now

Melafix works good...


----------



## lidria (Jul 12, 2009)

I have moved him to another tank and am treating him with a fish tonic, still he cannot swim


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

AS TFG said. Melafix works wonders.

...Bill


----------



## lidria (Jul 12, 2009)

hi thankyou 
I am trying melafix now, its seems he cannot swim could this be swim bladder and will melafix help? thankyou for all advice


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

How long has this tank been up? I'm questioning the testing. All 0s? Did you test ammonia?

If there is no ammonia there should be nitrates of some sort.

I would be concerned with a zero nitrate reading.

Either you just put the water in,your not converting ammonia,there was a test error.


----------



## lidria (Jul 12, 2009)

I took a sample of water to our local aquarium and was told my water is good.
my firemouth is still sitting on the bottom i am not sure if it is swimbladder, i havent seen him eat for 5 days. I am not sure that melafix is the answer and dont know what to do next.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

well is he still active or breathing weird anything or same spot all day?

what kinds of other fish in the tank?

tank size?

do you have anything in the tank other than the basic gravel?

water temp?


----------



## zambian (Aug 20, 2007)

I am interesting to know how this worked out for you. Resuscitating can be quite a challenge...

Lidria - how are things with your firemouth?


----------



## lidria (Jul 12, 2009)

well it has been two weeks since i moved my firemouth to hospital tank and he has just sat on the bottom :-? today he is on his side, i feel he is going now i feel frustrated i couldnt save him.
.I still do not know what was his ailment, i thought maybe he was depressed in the hospital tank.
it was strange how things changed for my firemouths as they have lived together for over a year , suddenly the strongest became the weakest


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

are the wounds healed yet? if you could provide pictures it could possibly show some other symptoms.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

All I know if you posted a picture we can probley have told u what it was a weeks ago. Cause if u post a picture and we tell u what is it. Might be to late

Post a picture...


----------

